# Audi Driver's Beware



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

A new survey has found that Audi Driver's as most likely to cheat on there partners, so be warned if your partners read this survey you will be getting closely monitored:lol:

http://cars.uk.msn.com/trending-blog/audi-drivers-the-most-likely-to-cheat-on-their-partner

You just wonder who comes up with this


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have been warning people about those Audis.

It's usually the breakdown man they have an affair with as they spend so much time with them.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dirty Audi drivers... tut tut tut

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I have been warning people about those Audis.
> 
> It's usually the breakdown man they have an affair with as they spend so much time with them.


Well i never thought you would look at this thread, but 2nd place not good news either:lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I think i'd better get a skoda


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Disclaimer , there is no need for any partners of Audi drivers to get worried or set up CCTV in there car's i can't be held responsable for any relation problems by posting this link, and is for imformation purposes only, by the way there is some good offer's on incar cctv at present:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Well i never thought you would look at this thread, but 2nd place not good news either:lol:


I'm one of the ones keeping our score low.

Being an ugly git, it's not through choice. :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

What on earth and who in the name of all things holy comes up with this crap?

I drive an Audi and I would never dream of cheating on my wife....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> What on earth and who in the name of all things holy comes up with this crap?
> 
> I drive an Audi and I would never dream of cheating on my wife....


yeah yeah... that's not what the survey says... 

that's got to be right!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Damn it our secrets out...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

snewham said:


> Damn it our secrets out...


Yes it certainly is, they say it's to do with the magnetic pull on the Four Circles that attracts the oppisite sex , it's appers:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> What on earth and who in the name of all things holy comes up with this crap?
> 
> I drive an Audi and I would never dream of cheating on my wife....


Well i can't argue with that but it must be one of you on your street if there is 5 Audi's , the survey won't be wrong the goverment use these all the time to make decisions and they are doing a great job:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> What on earth and who in the name of all things holy comes up with this crap?
> 
> I drive an Audi and I would never dream of cheating on my wife....


Does she drive the Audi at weekends .... do you know where she is going ?:lol:


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmm,,, well Clarkson does call them C**k mobiles :lol:

Honestly I love junk surveys like these they are so stupid they are almost likely to be true,,,,,


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, if BMWs are second on the list does that mean Audi drivers are sleeping with the BMW owners, if Audi drivers are co**s does that make BMW drivers c**ts ? 

At least if the wife has an affair i won't have to worry about finding a french car on the drive


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love that quote steve Brilliant

At least if the wife has an affair i won't have to worry about finding a french car on the drive


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

It seems this is more serious than i first thought, it seems model specific, so Audi drivers can you confirm the model you drive so we can clear this up , do you know anyone that Drives an A8 or R8 on the site?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S8

:wave:

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> S8
> 
> :wave:
> 
> :lol:


This survey is starting to make more sense know:doublesho


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The wive's must be thinking audi get away with it for so long.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> The wive's must be thinking audi get away with it for so long.


took me a second there very good but no sexisum on this thread please so will have to Wive's & Husbands:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> dirty Audi drivers... tut tut tut
> 
> :lol:


Cuey, I want a divorce


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I drive an S5 and an A3 2.0T, so i'm obviously a good boy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Cuey, I want a divorce


:lol:

well I get to keep the cars!

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I drive an S5 and an A3 2.0T, so i'm obviously a good boy


Bit Premature with that assumption i did not say that A8 & R8 drivers were worse, you can't just go on the fact Quey has an S8:lol:
But you have double the risk with this situation, may be better to sell one:thumb: Just keep the V8


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> well I get to keep the cars!
> 
> :thumb:


I get the datsun


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I drive an S5 and an A3 2.0T, so i'm obviously a good boy


Where'd you like to go tonight for the candlelit dinner you promised?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Where'd you like to go tonight for the candlelit dinner you promised?


Nandos if you're lucky :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nandos if you're lucky :lol:


Hey, nandos is full of *hot* sauce


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I though this was going to be about nicking middle lane hoggers, again....lol


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Not surprised


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I get the datsun


beeatch .... 

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I though this was going to be about nicking middle lane hoggers, again....lol


No, more about Audi drivers using there middle leg this time it seems, similar i suppose :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> beeatch ....
> 
> :lol:


Hey, you should have looked at the pre nup. I don't want yer crappy audi


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> It's usually the breakdown man they have an affair with as they spend so much time with them.


Haha, nice. You're in bad books now. There will be VAG hags on here adding you to their ignore lists.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Haha, nice. You're in bad books now. There will be VAG hags on here adding you to their ignore lists.


Crappy peugeots, aren't they driven by farmers as their tractors for the road?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Crappy peugeots, aren't they driven by farmers as their tractors for the road?


They are actually, spend a lot of time in the country? I thought you had that "cattle bothering" asbo thing.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> They are actually, spend a lot of time in the country? I thought you had that "cattle bothering" asbo thing.


I *am* in the country and you heard wrong, it's sheep


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Haha, nice. You're in bad books now. There will be VAG hags on here adding you to their ignore lists.


Iain it's ok he's on a hit list of every VAG owner already so should be fine:lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Iain it's ok he's on a hit list of every VAG owner already so should be fine:lol:


Ha, fair enough!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Crappy peugeots, aren't they driven by farmers as their tractors for the road?


Know, know French Cars have good record when it comes to cheating , that may be due to t.he worry that if they have to make a quick get away it might not be possible:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Know, know French Cars have good record when it comes to cheating , that may be due to t.he worry that if they have to make a quick get away it might not be possible:thumb:


Ooo that be fighting talk, iain, you gonna let him get away with talking crap about your chair coaster mounted cheese box?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

chair coaster mounted cheese box?:lol: have you been hanging about with JC, mr RP


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

LacksPower said:


> Ooo that be fighting talk, iain, you gonna let him get away with talking crap about your chair coaster mounted cheese box?


He can say what he likes, I'm a stable individual. I'm not going to hunt him down and gut him like a fish.....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ChairCasterCheeseBox said:


> He can say what he likes, I'm a stable individual. I'm not going to hunt him down and gut him like a fish.....


Suuurrre loon


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I can see how a thread like this can get you in trouble:lol:

Not seen many Audi drives fighting there corner on this thread so we will have to assume all we have read in the survey is 100% bangon


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Having owned an Audi A3 I can understand why, it was sooooo boring you needed to find something else to entertain, having said that the wife has a TT and i don't think she is out with another man - everyone knows its acceptable for another women


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> I can see how a thread like this can get you in trouble:lol:
> 
> Not seen many Audi drives fighting there corner on this thread so we will have to assume all we have read in the survey is 100% bangon


Hahaha, that's cos we're all busy servicing wanton housewives up and down the country delboy


----------



## New Novice (Feb 10, 2013)

Does that mean I should get rid of my S4........................

See - http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/B...tory-19013132-detail/story.html#axzz2VuWMml5X

BMW Drivers..............

NN


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

New Novice said:


> Does that mean I should get rid of my S4........................
> 
> See - http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/B...tory-19013132-detail/story.html#axzz2VuWMml5X
> 
> ...


Yes i new it , they interviewed newely divorced drivers that's partners had been cheating on them :lol: have to love these surveys .


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> A new survey has found that Audi Driver's as most likely to cheat on there partners, so be warned if your partners read this survey you will be getting closely monitored:lol:
> 
> http://cars.uk.msn.com/trending-blog/audi-drivers-the-most-likely-to-cheat-on-their-partner
> 
> You just wonder who comes up with this


Probably Kerr :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Probably Kerr :lol:


Probably audi a4 drivers.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Probably audi a4 drivers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


>


Just read it the survey was done in Inverness:doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigslippy said:


> Probably Kerr :lol:


Strange old post bump.

Too many Audi drivers picking on BMW drivers to antagonise them. :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Strange old post bump.
> 
> Too many Audi drivers picking on BMW drivers to antagonise them. :lol:


I knew there was some banter in you Kerr :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Just read it the survey was done in Inverness:doublesho


Sheesh Derek , me wife reads these posts :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Sheesh Derek , me wife reads these posts :doublesho
> 
> :lol:


Seems your off the hook it's only A4 drivers that wear black corduroy breeks:lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Seems your off the hook it's only A4 drivers that wear black corduroy breeks:lol:


White socks too


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I need to get an audi


----------

